# Toronto, Ontario anyone?



## JanineD (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, If anyone lives near Toronto, Ontario message me.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i live in toronto


----------



## JanineD (Aug 2, 2005)

Where do you live around?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I live in toronto...east siiide! Well, east york.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i used to live in east york...i guess i'm ambivalent about it. somethings about it i loved, like old chinatown, the greek area, and there was always something darkly stimulating about queen east and the studio district, especially since it has also always housed biker gangs. but i think in the end i prefer to live somewhere safer.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi guys,
i live in toronto too. Do you know of any support groups?


----------



## lonely_girl (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi,

I know of at least one support group in Toronto. It's held at the Centre for Addiction and Mental Health downtown. If anyone would like more information, you can visit the website: http://www.socialphobia.ca/Toronto.html


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

thanx for posting the link. i've gone to the camh site before but missed this.


----------



## MidnightSi (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm from the Toronto area too. I just joined this board yesterday, and It's a major relief to see I'm not alone with this problem.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

bump


Happy New Year fellow To'ers.

Never saw this post.

Anyways im from TO aswell if you haven't figured out yet :lol


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

funkypresident said:


> bump
> 
> Happy New Year fellow To'ers.
> 
> ...


Greetings fellow Canuck!

Thank you and Happy New Years to you too.


----------



## SA Dave (Jan 5, 2006)

lonely_girl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know of at least one support group in Toronto. It's held at the Centre for Addiction and Mental Health downtown. If anyone would like more information, you can visit the website: http://www.socialphobia.ca/Toronto.html


I started going to that support group about six weeks back and so far it's been terrific. It's at the old Clarke Institute, now known as the CAMH. They hold meetings three times a week, although I only go Tuesdays.

I live just east of _The Beaches_ in east Toronto. Born and raised.

Dave


----------



## purpleviolet (Mar 20, 2005)

hows the support group in toronto going?

happy new year to all toronto friends!


----------



## SA Dave (Jan 5, 2006)

purpleviolet said:


> hows the support group in toronto going?
> 
> happy new year to all toronto friends!


Wow, that seems so looong ago now. The group was great. Very friendly people. Unfortunately, they dropped the day I used to go from their roster, and I couldn't go on the other day, so I had to simply give it up. That was back in May 06.

Funny thing. In retrospect, I'm not sure it wasn't such a bad thing to drop it. I discovered that going to the group once a week actually made me think about my anxiety far more. I didn't realize it at the time, but now that I've got some distance between then and now, I can see how going affected my day-to-day life with social anxiety.

I still suffer from it and depression, but I don't think about it as much. The group's supposed to be adding my day back onto their agenda in the new year, but I haven't heard anything and really don't know if I'll bother going anyway. I might pop in to say Hi, but I don't think I want to become a regular again.

But it was a really great group, don't get me wrong. Very nice people. I'm glad I met them.

Dave


----------

